# Probleme de partition de disque après la suppression de bootcamp



## capslooock (30 Juin 2019)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'avais un bootcamp windows sur mon imac 27" de 2014, sur High Sierra. 
Ayant plusieurs problèmes sur windows je décide de le reboot a partir de l'utilitaire de disque mais ce n'était apparement pas une bonne idée. Car après la manipulation il m'est impossible de "fusionner" le macintosh HD avec cet autre partie de disque. Et je ne peux pas réinstaller de bootcamp car mon disque est partitionné.

Quelqu'un saurait-t-il m'aidé?

D'avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir *capslooock
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## capslooock (30 Juin 2019)

```
Last login: Sun Jun 30 19:30:26 on ttys000
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s7
   8:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         315.0 GB   disk0s8

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +315.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s8
   1:                APFS Volume S                       1.1 MB     disk3s1

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Pfuiiittt ! sacré brol 

Passe la commande (copier-coller ! - copier-cla bien jusqu'au *list* final !) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime toutes les partitions en-dessous de la partition de secours *Recovery HD* (y compris la partition *apfs*) > *b)* récupère la totalité de l'espace libréré au système de stockage *CoreStorage* (qui porte le volume *Macintosh HD*) > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (histoire de voir s'il n'y a pas eu blocage de l'enchaînement à un point donné).


----------



## capslooock (30 Juin 2019)

```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil erazeVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "S" on disk3s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s8 as a 293 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s8
Finished APFS operation on disk3
diskutil: did not recognize verb "erazeVolume"; type "diskutil" for a list
diskutil: did not recognize verb "erazeVolume"; type "diskutil" for a list
diskutil: did not recognize verb "erazeVolume"; type "diskutil" for a list
diskutil: did not recognize verb "erazeVolume"; type "diskutil" for a list
diskutil: did not recognize verb "erazeVolume"; type "diskutil" for a list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s7
   8:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                314.9 GB   disk0s8

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## capslooock (30 Juin 2019)

Je sais c'est un peu le bordel j'ai suivi un tuto d'optimisation windows de anga, ça marche bien sur les pc windows mais je crois c'est a éviter sur bootcamp haha


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Hé ! hé ! --> j'ai commis un _lapsus calami_ à répétition sur le verbe *eraseVolume* que j'ai écrit *erazeVolume*.

Je te redonne toute la commande qui impliquait ce verbe -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
```


poste le retour.


----------



## capslooock (30 Juin 2019)

Voila je crois que ca s'est mieux passé cette fois ci.


```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s5 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s6 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s7 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s8 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 1 675 867 041 792 to 1 999 539 175 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 1 999 539 175 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 114 672 001 024 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Problème réglé, en effet !

- tu as récupéré ton Fusion Drive à l'état natif > càd. avec un HDD (de *2 To* - le seul qui supporte les partitionnements) revenu à la configuration régulière :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


càd. la partition *CoreStorage* encadrée par les 2 partitions auxiliaires : *EFI* (partition du programme interne du Mac) et *Recovery HD* (partition de secours).

En l'état > l'Assistant BootCamp ne trouvera rien à redire.


----------



## capslooock (30 Juin 2019)

Merci infiniment! Je t'avais repéré et vu que tu étais vachement calé en problème de ce type et en plus super réactif! Merci, merci, merci. Je peux maintenant reinstallé un bootcamp oui?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Tu peux relancer l'installation de Windows, en effet.


----------



## capslooock (1 Juillet 2019)

Salut macomaniac, en tentant de reinstaller windows j'ai eu un autre probleme car quand je choisis le disque sur lequel je veux l'installer celui ci me dit que je n'ai pas assez de place pour le systeme; et apres ca je ne trouve plus les 300gb que j'avais consacré a windows dans mon utilitaire de disque.

Voila ce que j'obtiens apres diskutil list


```
Last login: Mon Jul  1 10:49:45 on console
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
Last login: Mon Jul  1 10:49:45 on console
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre existant en queue de HDD > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## capslooock (1 Juillet 2019)

Voila j'avais essayé la commande et cela avait fonctionné merci voici mes disques maintenant. Par contre je ne comprends pas ce qu'est le disk 3( disk image) pourrais tu me renseigner?


```
Last login: Mon Jul  1 10:50:17 on ttys000
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Ton problème de récupération d'espace est résolu.

Le *disk3* est une image-disque. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk3
```


qui affiche des informations à son sujet

Poste le retour.


----------



## capslooock (1 Juillet 2019)

Voilà


```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil info disk3
   Device Identifier:        disk3
   Device Node:              /dev/disk3
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk3
   Device / Media Name:      Disk Image

   Volume Name:              CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9

   Content (IOContent):      None
   File System Personality:  UDF
   Type (Bundle):            udf
   Name (User Visible):      Universal Disk Format (UDF)

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 Disk Image
   SMART Status:             Not Supported

   Disk Size:                4.7 GB (4721713152 Bytes) (exactly 9222096 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       4.7 GB (4721090560 Bytes) (exactly 9220880 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        4.7 GB (4721090560 Bytes) (exactly 9220880 512-Byte-Units) (100.0%)
   Volume Free Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units) (0.0%)
   Allocation Block Size:    2048 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          Yes
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Removable
   Media Removal:            Software-Activated

   Virtual:                  Yes
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force /Volumes/CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
```


qui démonte le volume de l'image-disque

Ce doit être une image-disque d'installation de Windows.


----------



## capslooock (1 Juillet 2019)

Voila le problème que je rencontre après installation normal du boot camp


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Est-ce qu'à ce moment-là > tu utilises le bouton  "*Formater*" --> pour formater la partition sélectionnée en *NTFS* ?


----------



## capslooock (1 Juillet 2019)

Je l’ai fais mais toujours la même erreur par après.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Dans cette phase des opérations (fonctionnement du programme d'installation de Windows) --> je ne peux plus t'aider car je n'ai aucune expérience pratique de l'installation de Windows (je n'utilise pas cet OS et je ne l'ai jamais installé). 

C'est *Locke* qui intervenait à ce sujet > mais il est absent des forums depuis un bout de temps à présent.


----------



## capslooock (30 Juillet 2019)

Salut Macomaniac, j'ai de nouveau un petit soucis dans mes disques, il me manque 300 giga que je ne retrouve plus et que je ne peux plus utiliser
Voila ce que j'obtiens avec diskutil list


```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir *capslooock
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (au cas où il y aurait eu un blocage quelque part).


----------



## capslooock (30 Juillet 2019)

je crois bien que il y a un probleme 


```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69722: You can't perform this resize unless it has a booter (target partition is probably too small)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

C'est parce qu'une partition *booter* ou de secours manque > au pied de la bande *CoreStorage* du HDD (*disk0s2*). Comment a-t-elle pu disparaître ?

- il se fait trop tard pour moi à présent pour m'engager dans le traitement de cette anomalie. Je reviendrai dans ton fil demain.​


----------



## capslooock (30 Juillet 2019)

Je l'ai maladroitement supprimer.. N'y a-t-il pas un moyen pour le réinstaller?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

On peut recréer une partition *booter* (= prédémarreur de la bande *CoreStorage* du HDD) ou de secours (recelant normalement l'OS de secours du disque + le dossier du *booter* en cas de format *CoreStorage* comme ici). Mais pour ce faire > il faut éditer la table de partition *GPT* inscrite sur le secteur de boot du HDD. Ce qui implique que cette table *GPT* ne soit pas active ("*busy*") = prise en charge par le *kernel* ou noyau de l'OS démarré. Ce qui suppose donc que tu ne sois pas démarré sur le volume *Macintosh HD* de ton Fusion Drive > mais sur un Système indépendant (car pour désactiver une table *GPT* > càd. la décharger du *kernel* --> il ne faut pas qu'aucun volume qui en dépende soit monté).

Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affiche l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste-le ici. C'est pour savoir si ton Mac peut démarrer par internet > pour télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours Mojave (le plus récent OS public)...


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
hw.model: iMac17,1
```

voila


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

iMac 5K 27" fin 2015 -->

- tu peux parfaitement démarrer par internet pour télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours Mojave.​
=> il faudra alors que nous soyons synchronisés > pour qu'après démarrage sur un OS de secours Mojave en *RAM* > je te guide pour recréer une partition de secours de *650 Mo* "semi-vraie" (= assez valide pour qu'on récupère ensuite l'espace libre manquant au Fusion Drive > quoique bidon au sens où aucun *booter* ni OS de secours ne seront recelés dans son volume).


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

Ok je suis prêt! et j'ai un autre moyen pour lire tes messages.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Alors redémarre > les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pressées ensemble = démarrage par internet -->

- connexion au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours Mojave (*500 Mo* - globe terrestre en rotation) > démarrage à la fin du Mac sur cet OS en *RAM* indépendant du disque. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.​
Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche la configurations des disques

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu postes dans une fenêtre de code
Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

Ok je redémarre


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22

-bash-3.2#
```

Voilà ce que j'obtiens


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
gpt show disk0
```


qui affiche la distribution des blocs du HDD

Poste le retour.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  3290757304      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3291166944   615862191        
  3907029135          32         Sec GPT table
  3907029167           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Parfait. Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk3
```


la commande démonte le volume *Macintosh HD* (afin de désactiver la table *GPT*)

Poste le retour.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk3
Volume Macintosh HD on disk3 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Voici à présent la commande à passer :

```
gpt add -b 3291166944 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 3 disk0
```


tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

la commande ajoute à la table *GPT* un descripteur de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*3291166944* > extension = *1269536* blocs ( de *512* octets = *650 Mo*) > type = "*Apple_Boot*" (via l'*UUID* de ce type) > rang = n°*3*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt add -b 3291166944 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 3 disk0
disk0s3 added
-bash-3.2#
```
Voici


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Partition ajoutée (via la création du descripteur). Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list disk0
```


qui affiche la configuration du HDD seul

Poste le tableau.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Voici la nouvelle partition -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


c'est un conteneur de blocs bruts > sans système de fichiers formateur d'un volume sur la partition

passe la commande :


```
newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3 ; diskutil mount disk0s3 ; diskutil list disk0
```


passe-la encore en copier-coller à rebours

la commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* sur l'en-tête de la partition > formateur d'un volume *Recovery HD* > monte ce volume > affiche la configuration du HDD

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3 ; diskutil mount disk0s3 ; diskutil list disk0
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Joli, non ? -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


c'est une "simili-vraie" : elle est fonctionnelle pour assurer les repartitionnements > mais le volume est vide de *booter* et d'OS de secours.

On l'étrenne --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003 0b ; diskutil list
```


tu la passes encore en copier-coller à rebours (copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final)

la commande redémonte le volume *Recovery HD* > récupère l'espace libre de queue de HDD au Fusion Drive > réaffiche le tableau global des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (mais pour ce qui est du tableau des disques --> inutile de poster les petites images-disques à partir de *disk4*).


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

Oui très très joli, merci! Je crois que c'est bon non?


```
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 114 671 476 736 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E4263CE3-6807-4897-8BCB-89BBC4EF4003
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Ton problème de récupération d'espace est résolu : la bande *CoreStorage* du HDD fait à nouveau *2 To* -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD*) et tu pourras réouvrir ta session.​
J'ai été étonné par la vitesse supersonique à laquelle tu as passé les commandes / posté les retours 

----------

Pour regonfler la "simili-vraie" partition de secours > il faudrait que tu télécharges un installateur de ton OS (qui est lequel ?) > et que tu appliques l'installation à ton volume *Macintosh HD* démarré.

- question : pourquoi n'es-tu pas passé à Mojave > ce qui aurait converti ton Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* => au type *apfs* ?​


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

Merci en tout cas, et pour répondre a ta question j'avais au début du mois de juillet lors de mes premiers soucis fais la mise a jour mojave mais celle ci ne s'était jamais terminée et a cassé la carte mère. J'ai emmené l'ordinateur a l'apple store ils ont changé la carte mère j'ai ensuite regardé si le pc était a jour et la je n'ai reçu aucune proposition de mise à jour. J'ai donc supposé que la mise à jour avait été faite en magasin.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande (depuis ta session d'utilisateur) :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de macOS installée

Poste le retour.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
Last login: Wed Jul 31 15:40:00 on console
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.14
iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```
Je viens de faire la mise a jour donc je crois que c'est mojave. Par contre je n'ai pas bien compris comment mettre l'os de secours sur le apple boot recovery hd


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Si tu viens de passer à Mojave > ton Fusion Drive a été automatiquement converti du type *CoreStorage* => au type *apfs*. Ce qui rend obsolète la problématique d'une partition de secours > puisque l'OS de secours est désormais recelé dans un volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur apfs*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie ça.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

yep voici

```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Il y a bien eu conversion au type *apfs* de Fusion Drive --> 

- le Fusion Drive exporte un espace-disque virtuel global (de *2,1 To*) appelé *Conteneur* > lequel porte 4 volumes en simultané : le volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* > & ses 3 auxilaires : *Preboot* (prédémarrage - fonction de *booter*) > *Recovery* (secours - contient l'OS de secours en interne) > *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory - archive la *RAM* et le *swap* éventuel). Ces volumes - qui se partagent l'espace-disque virtuel du *Conteneur* - n'ont que la taille actuelle de leurs données.​
Tous tes probèmes sont réglés.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

Et bien merci pour tout! En espérant ne plus avoir de problème pour ne plus t'embêter


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

Hey je sais que je deviens vraiment chiant mais est ce que tu pourrais me donner la ligne de code pour récupérer les 300gb de nouveau volatilisé. Etant donné que la ligne n'est plus la même qu'avant.


```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.5 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Il s'agit même de *500 Go* partis en espace libre en queue de HDD -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.5 TB     disk0s2
```


partition de *1,5 To* au lieu de *2 To*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```

Voila je vois que le disque a bien récupéré les 500GB mais le disk2 fait toujours que 1,7TO


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Ah ! oui : je vois --> il y a une erreur de taille interne à l'*apfs* > qui fait que le *Conteneur* exporté (*1,7 To*) n'est pas égal en taille aux 2 magasins de stockage *Physical Stores* des partitions de base (*121,1 Go* + *2 To* = *2,1 To*) comme il devrait l'être.

On va tenter de corriger cette erreur interne par un va-et-vient de diminution / dilatation du *Conteneur*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1500g jhfs+ Brol 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *1,5 To* et crée un volume *Brol* de *600 Go* (environ) en queue de HDD > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.8 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    166.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```

ça m'a l'air d'aller mieux


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Le marrant est que la commande n'a pas été suivie dans ses spécifications de taille de la réduction > ni de taille du volume *Brol*. Mais la "secouée" a peut-être débloqué la situation.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *Brol* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```

Ah je crois que c'est bon la


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Je ne sais pas si le *+2 To* du *Conteneur* signifie une égalité à la taille des 2 magasins de stockage primaire (*Physical Stores*) : *121 Go* et *2 To* - ou pas.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure la capacité totale du *Conteneur* > son occupation globale > son espace disponible

Poste le tableau.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   2.0T   1.3T   599G    70% 2443246 9223372036852332561    0%   /
iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Il y a une perte d'espace de blocs, je pense. Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du HDD. Si le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est activé --> la commande va être bloquée d'accès... aux blocs.

Poste le retour.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   2.0T   1.3T   599G    70% 2443246 9223372036852332561    0%   /
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk0': Operation not permitted
iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```
Petit couac je pense


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Le "*Operation not permitted*" signale l'activation du *SIP* et donc un déni d'accès en lecture aux blocs de la commande *gpt*.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie si les index des 2 disques n'ont pas permuté.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.3 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Voilà la situation


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Le HDD est toujours *disk0*.

Repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


et poste le tableau des blocs.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6       
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  3906619488      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3907029128           7       
  3907029135          32         Sec GPT table
  3907029167           1         Sec GPT header
iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Il n'y a pas d'espace libre notable en-dessous de la *2 GPT part* = partition n°*2* qui est la bande *apfs* du HDD. Seulement les *7* blocs libres de rigueur pour la séparer de la *GPT* secondaire (table de partition de secours ou *backup*) qui occupe les *33 *derniers blocs du disque.

La taille de la partition *apfs* est de *3906619488* blocs (de *512* octets) : *2000.189 Go*. RAS : aucune perte d'espace.

Bilan : c'est le *spaceman* (le gestionnaire des blocs de l'*apfs*) qui commet une erreur de computation.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie le *Conteneur apfs* et ses 4 volumes

Poste tout l'affichage retourné.


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

```
iMac-famille:~ Damien$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
iMac-famille:~ Damien$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Pas d'erreur dans l'*apfs*.

- je fais une pause. Je reviendrai plus tard dans le fil.​


----------



## capslooock (31 Juillet 2019)

Alright pas de soucis, j'installe un bootcamp pas de soucis?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Tu peux essayer.


----------



## capslooock (1 Août 2019)

J'ai retrouver toute la place merci


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------

